# Hiring a private investigator to catch a cheating spouse



## Aisley (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello all!

My friend suspects that his fiancé is cheating on him! He is really upset lately & doesn’t know what to do. After discussing with other friends we've decided to hire a private investigator to investigate his fiancé, so that he can be at ease.
Is it a good idea to hire a private investigator for catching a cheating fiancé?
How much time does a PI take to catch a fraudster? Please share your suggestions!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Aisley said:


> we've decided to hire a private investigator to investigate his fiancé, so that he can be at ease.


Who is "we"? I can understand him hiring one...that's possibly a good idea. Is it to help him out with the cost? What's your group's relationship with the fiancé?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

I suppose having concrete evidence so you can not walk down the aisle is a way to go. PI's usually charge by the hour with a minimum & you pay for expenses. Find out what expenses means. You don't want to be paying for 5 star meals while the PI is on the case. 

If the friend hasn't asked for your help don't surprise him with this. Even if you find dirt & show him proof of cheating your friend may shoot the messenger


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

you can certainly google PI in your area but in addition your friend could do a couple things on his own, you can install a GPS in her car as well as a couple VAR (voice activated recorders) one in the car and where ever where she may want to be free to talk with out someone listening. depends where she works from home or office.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Hiring a PI might not put your friend at ease.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

There aren't going to be any winners in this case. 
If she isn't and later she finds out about the PI, she'll leave the guy.

If she's acting so suspicious and it's likely she's cheating and the guy can't bring himself to ask her outright, why is he considering marrying her?

He'll never know for sure, it will always be between them, resentment will grow, one will leave the other.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

No personal experience with a PI but I've read about other's success on this site (and another highly used site).
$400 per day but varies depending on where you live. 

The good ones are invisible (blend in ... often female) and have very advanced sound and photo equip. For example to take video/pics in a dark parking garage and/or listen to conversations in a restaurant. 

You tell them how far they should go. For example, sometimes they can research and access details/records that aren't available to us (hotel, other email accounts, dating website profile, criminal records, ...).

To save money, you have the PI follow her only when she has an opportunity to cheat or be with her lover. For example, a night out with the girls or coworkers or a convention/training seminar. A tactic that is frequently used is to just go away for the weekend giving them enough rope to hang themself.


----------



## whatdoido38 (Mar 19, 2021)

Aisley said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My friend suspects that his fiancé is cheating on him! He is really upset lately & doesn’t know what to do. After discussing with other friends we've decided to hire a private investigator to investigate his fiancé, so that he can be at ease.
> Is it a good idea to hire a private investigator for catching a cheating fiancé?
> ...


I did and found out what was going on. I had to do it because I didn't have any other way to find out and I was not going to be following him everywhere. If you have the money, do it. Mine charged $90/hour. He was only followed once for about 5 hours.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

whatdoido38 said:


> I did and found out what was going on. I had to do it because I didn't have any other way to find out and I was not going to be following him everywhere. If you have the money, do it. Mine charged $90/hour. He was only followed once for about 5 hours.


You following your SO with a PI is different then one of your friends making the decision to spy on your SO & then confront you with the evidence.


----------

